# anyone build their own compound bow case?



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

there is a sweet wooden case floating around AT someplace.

cant remember who made it but its bad a**


----------



## BornN2Grave (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah...that custom wood one was a real piece of art.
Anyone have the link?....I'd like to drool over it again


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823077


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

wow that's nice, is that the only case around for compound bows or have others built something like it?

Scotty


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

That is a great looking case!!


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I've drew up one on a notepad that I want to build for my Xforce out of redoak. Not as nice as that one, just plain square box.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

The case in that link is a piece of art!


----------



## big_dog (Mar 10, 2010)

that's cool:thumbs_up


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i thought about doing this too...


----------

